# OTTB Sponsorships?



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd like to find a rescue group where I can do a monthly sponsorship of an OTTB. Does anyone know of any groups that do this? Preferably in the NorthEast, but anywhere in the US would be great.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Check out Canter New England.
CANTER New England
If you call or email them, I bet they'd be thrilled for you to do a monthly sponsorship of a horse at the farm.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks! I actually found just what I was looking for before I had a chance to read your response. Rerun has monthly sponsorships in varying amounts on a few horses. I'm sponsoring Letrado! Sponsorship and Donations I need to avoid these sites. CANTER has so many that I would love to bring home


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

CANTER is soooo dangerous for me. I have them bookmarked right about my tabs in Firefox and I alwaaaays accidentally click the button, end up on the site, and fall in love with something.  I've seen so many awesome $500 horses, it makes me sad that I don't have a big, empty barn. :/


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh geez....not another one. I have ben drooling over 3 of the horses on Rerun and just holding myself back from contacting them for more information. My heart sank when I saw one adopted but so happy he found a home. 

No you make me click on Canter.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm going to get myself into trouble with CANTER too. I'm going to be volunteering for them; going to the tracks to take pictures of the horses and get info for the listings...


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I emailed about a dozen horses to my fiance yesterday from CANTER's site. But I was just LOOKING!!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

After seeing places like Rerun, Canter and Helping Hearts I can never buy from a private breeder/broker again. To many beautiful horses out there needing someone to come save them. I almost feel guilty just buying Sonata and now finding out just HOW many need homes, I totally would of come and gotten one of these guys.


----------

